# Will the Noctua NH-D14 fit?



## joachim23 (Mar 16, 2012)

It certainly doesn't seem like it.

And even if it does, it seems like a wildly overhung load with a vertical mobo, as opposed to a horizontal one show in the vid.

My mobo is a GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 LGA 1155 and the memory is 4 x 4 Corsair Vengeance. The current liquid cooler is a H60.











Extreme Cooler Showdown Corsair H70 vs Noctua NH-D14 Linus Tech Tips - YouTube


Your advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

Something like that is a little too big for your case, I would suggest you take a look at this site:
Case Mod Hacks | Hack N Mod
They have some amazing case mods for all electronics alike, you may find an alternative cooling method that fits your setup more appropriately.


----------



## joachim23 (Mar 16, 2012)

DrSheldonCooper said:


> Something like that is a little too big for your case, I would suggest you take a look at this site:
> Case Mod Hacks | Hack N Mod
> They have some amazing case mods for all electronics alike, you may find an alternative cooling method that fits your setup more appropriately.



The case in question is a Corsair Obsidian.

It's relatively quite large. And right or wrong, I leave the left side cover
off the case, so if the Noctua actually did extend past that plane, while it
might look a little strange, it wouldn't be a concern.

No, I was concerned more about the fit clearing the RAM and other 
components of the mobo, and again that seemingly excessive overhung
load hanging off the CPU bracket that is typical to the 1155 socket.

Thanks for your link. I'll check it out.


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I figured you wouldn't put the case on since that seems sort of common sense, but yeah, its all in how your components fit together, ultimately its your choice, that's the best part of it, but at the same time its much harder to make a decision based on a picture than the physical thing. ;D


----------

